

Ask HN: SUS Videos--where are they posted/where are the best quality ones? - nick007

eom
======
megaduck
In a pinch, you can go to justin.tv (<http://www.justin.tv/startupschool>).
However, the audio cuts out so much that some of the talks (like Jason Fried)
are unwatchable.

Rumor has it that higher quality videos were taken, but those might not show
up for another day or two.

------
lupin_sansei
Trevor Blackwell has posted some here <http://blog.tlb.org/paul-graham-at-
startup-school-0>

------
n-named
Also does anyone know if high quality videos for MIT Startup Bootcamp are
posted anywhere? Some of the ones on Justin.TV are incomplete.

